

Amazon beats Netflix to new car show from Top Gear presenters - owenwil
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/07/30/amazon-beats-netflix-to-top-gear-presenters-new-car-show/

======
wodenokoto
Is prime streaming even available outside the U.S.? I always thought top gear
was one of those international successes that were big everywhere but the U.S.

